# Let's see a current photo of your freezer/s



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm bored. Mine are pitifully empty  Lets see the goods :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Plastic in Fridge Chest w/compartments Upright #1 Upright #2 Notice the venison from New Zealand

And because I found this one of Kenzie I thought I'd ad her in too!

Plastic in Fridge Chest w/compartments Upright #1 Upright #2 Notice the venison from New Zealand

And because I found this one of Kenzie I thought I'd ad her in too!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Freezers aren't quite this full right now, I need to do some house keeping as my female can't eat all the goodies I have in there. Will be selling lot's of red meats soon.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Plastic in Fridge Chest w/compartments Upright #1 Upright #2 Notice the venison from New Zealand
> 
> And because I found this one of Kenzie I thought I'd ad her in too!
> 
> ...


Holy guacamole! That is beautiful! Someday I hope to have something like that to look at in my house.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, but they all need to be defrosted right now, not looking forward to doing that at all! LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So organized! My freezer is not very organized. But I have all kinds of sizes and shapes to deal with. I already posted a pic of mine. But, being photo freak, I will show more. HAHAHA


I moved the bag and dug a whole into the freezer so you could see further down the rabbit hole...











I admit it is sloppy and seems very unorganized. There is some methid to my madness though. Some stuff needs to freeze a while before I feel comfortable feeding it. I have wild game and recently slaughtered farm animals in there. At the bottom is various beef parts from a farmer friend and also a deer. I put newer stuff at the bottom to freeze them, rotate to the top. However, I do need to make it a bit easier to work with. I thin getting a second freezer will help me there. 



So..what's in the bag, you ask?



















A head and some other body parts. 


Nice idea for a thread, Sprocket!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 2 chest freezers but this is my only recent photo when i putting a new order in, my 'bone' freezer which was well full in the end!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the outside one. I HATE having my beautiful freezer outside. Drews parents are hoarders so it wouldn't fit in the garage.










The one in the garage. I've been so lazy and have just be tossing things in there.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pogo, don't those bones freeze together?

Sprocket...nice freezers. Would also hate them being outside, they will wear a lot faster.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, is the Jim Beam for the dogs? LMAO


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Pogo, don't those bones freeze together?
> 
> Sprocket...nice freezers. Would also hate them being outside, they will wear a lot faster.


I cannot wait to see them set up, side by side in our new garage. It will be a wonderful sight :biggrin:



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Also, is the Jim Beam for the dogs? LMAO


Nooope, that's for the man.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Pogo, don't those bones freeze together?
> 
> Sprocket...nice freezers. Would also hate them being outside, they will wear a lot faster.


The odd ones do not often though but a quick hit and they come apart  saves room instead of bagging everything up


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

i would post one of my embarrassingly meager amounts of meat in the freezer BUT it is currently empty due to we are moving lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

meganr66 said:


> i would post one of my embarrassingly meager amounts of meat in the freezer BUT it is currently empty due to we are moving lol


We are moving too! I plan to just ratchet strap the freezer shut and then strap them to the side of the uhaul.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Was given a 2nd refrigerator. We put it out in the garage and I commandeered the freezer for Kiora. It still needs some cleaning but it is nice to be able to store nearly 3 months of food in there.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's mine, bottom half is for dogmeat, top half for human stuff.








No idea how big it is. Half of the door is taken up by dogmeat/my meat too, but that is difficult to get a picture of.


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

There is another duck in the grocery bag who was too big for a baggie and three more shoved in the back somewhere as well as a skinned one. The "E-Z Pak" has ground venison and the ice cube tray on the people half has organ cubes in it. Everything else on the upper part is for me.

ETA: except the frozen fish food behind the chicken breast under the ice cube tray LMAO I don't care for frozen bloodworms thanks... You guys can't see that stuff in the pic though!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's my 4...the Danes help keep the lids sealed on tight :thumb: 










Insides: 





































They're all looking a bit bare, we are stocking back up here in a few weeks with llama and goat :thumb:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kayota said:


> There is another duck in the grocery bag who was too big for a baggie and three more shoved in the back somewhere as well as a skinned one. The "E-Z Pak" has ground venison and the ice cube tray on the people half has organ cubes in it. Everything else on the upper part is for me.
> 
> ETA: except the frozen fish food behind the chicken breast under the ice cube tray LMAO I don't care for frozen bloodworms thanks... You guys can't see that stuff in the pic though!


I love it....popsicles? check.....dead duck? check


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> This is the outside one. I HATE having my beautiful freezer outside. Drews parents are hoarders so it wouldn't fit in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Jim Beam considered organ or muscle meat? :tongue:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> Is Jim Beam considered organ or muscle meat? :tongue:


:rofl: Definitely an organ! Feed sparingly!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am hopeing for a craigslist hit...I am low, the stuff on the right in the top is organs (have a spleen and kidney still needing cut up, and about 10 lbs of free liver) the left is about 5 lbs of pork heart needing cut up, the bottom has everything else, I know I have about 10 lbs of chicken leg quarters portioned, a few random beef meats that are oddly enough portioned from the guy that I got them from for free , a pig head and chicken feet, see I am way low on meat right now


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I love it....popsicles? check.....dead duck? check


LOL! Popsicles are the staple of a Kayota diet you know... 80% popsicles, 10% fruits and vegetables and 10% dairy and eggs...


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

smaughunter said:


> Was given a 2nd refrigerator. We put it out in the garage and I commandeered the freezer for Kiora. It still needs some cleaning but it is nice to be able to store nearly 3 months of food in there.


Wow, talk about organized! Everything bagged and labeled. I want to be you when I grow up and get a freezer :thumb:


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I love how everyones freezer is so organised everything bagged up, labelled  mine just goes in as is :nerd:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

basement freezee a bit full, I should have bought a bigger one 






fridge freezer left side for dogs, right side for humans 






defrosting 







after defrosting dog draw in fridge


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

pogo said:


> I love how everyones freezer is so organised everything bagged up, labelled  mine just goes in as is :nerd:


Mine gets portioned because I can't just thaw all the ribs at once lol! Chihuahua mix here you know.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I win honors for the most DISorganized. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I think I win honors for the most DISorganized. LOL


I'll take most disorganized in the upright category! :rofl:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

How many of you guys organised and cleaned freezer for the photo you took for this thread??..come on now be honest..lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

nupe said:


> How many of you guys organised and cleaned freezer for the photo you took for this thread??..come on now be honest..lol


Not me! I just opened the door!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

HAHAHA well I obviously didn't.


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I didn't! Surprisingly, that duck usually slides when I open the door and takes some rearranging almost every day lol


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Whiteleo I LOVE that divider you have in your chest freezer. Did it come with it or did you buy is separate? I would love to get one


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Rottnk9s said:


> Whiteleo I LOVE that divider you have in your chest freezer. Did it come with it or did you buy is separate? I would love to get one


That divider came with the freezer, I got it at Sears and I'm not sure if they might sell them separately. It makes life so much easier and not hard to find things.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

My first reaction was "omg this is insane! I WANT IT." Then kept poking my husband to stare at it all in envy.
Then my next reaction was "I can't have that many freezers or meat but I can recreate this in my dreams"  lol


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

This is a photo of freezer with venison quarters buried on the bottom, liver,ducks, and Omaha type steaks that i got off Craigs list.







Heres the Tripe-







The dogs freezer,about a 12 or 14 cu foot freezer, on top are chicken backs, salmon, buried is venison, ground chicken, beef, ground salmon heads, pork, turkey hearts. 







This is the human freezer about 6 feet long, but since the last Craigs list response the right one third is dog food, beef, pork, chicken. I can not say no to free meat. The last time I got meat free from Criags list- like a week and a half ago- I ended up rearranging all four freezers to pack it all in! This is the freezer I got off of Craigs list for free. I would snatch up another one just like it for free if given the chance. It looks rough, is older, it works great and is still economical. Although I am not sure if my husband would help me drag another one home this size.













All are packed tight. There is no making it look more organized. I am the only one that can easily find and identify the contents of them. I do not mark the dog meat, it does not last that long.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Here's my 4...the Danes help keep the lids sealed on tight :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to quote you just to see all the pic again! 
How is it that I feel like a kid in a candy store over dog meat? 
Loved seeing the Hounds by and on the freezers!
I Love the cement blocks as weights on your chest freezers. I often use my sons weights to help hold my chest freezers shut when they are packed full. I often have wondered how i would do that with an upright freezer. I see you have it figured out with a bungie cord or something. Very inspiring! I try to rotate among having the big dogs in helping me pick out their meals. When I buy meat they like to sample the goods when I am portioning out the 50lbs. flats of meat - just to make sure it meets their standards!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I wish this thread was like a week and a half ago! I have an upright freezer for Dobby food, and it was all beautifully organized and full to the gills.

We got a new HUGE chest freezer because we are sending a steer to get butchered for ourselves (with all the extra bits they will give us to keep for the dogs). I the meantime, there was only a little but of human food in there, so to save some power, I moved all Dobby's food into that, so now it's just in a huge pile in one side of the freezer. So, now the giant freezer is about half full, and I unplugged the Dobby freezer until we get the steer done. Maybe I'll post a picture when I move everything back in to his freezer =)

On the plus side, I have lots and lots of Dobby food at the moment, although I do need to get some more boneless stuff - might ask the butcher this week about ordering a case of lamb and beef hearts. =D


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

The instinct and other pre made raw is from my job (which closed and we had to take EVERYTHING and anything we could get our hands on to sell or take home lol). I only feed the pre made when Noodles stays at my moms house, just so she doesn't have to deal with portions. I can't complain, at least I don't have to buy meat for awhile lol


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> That divider came with the freezer, I got it at Sears and I'm not sure if they might sell them separately. It makes life so much easier and not hard to find things.


It is fabulous!! i love it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I bet someone could make one of those dividers from crates or similar material.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> This is the outside one. I HATE having my beautiful freezer outside. Drews parents are hoarders so it wouldn't fit in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is amazing what a few days, 3 deer and couple large loads of freezer burned meat can do for your freezer


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

And to think I was seriously worried about how little meat we had!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I would post a new pic, but my freezer currently only has about 5lbs of pork heart, 10 lbs of beef heart, 20lbs of chicken quarters, 4lbs of lixer, 10lbs of beef brisket, and about 20lbs of pork butt. So its quite bare. I'm ready to get my new job so I can stock pile again and not just buy weekly when we start to run out of things.

But here is a pic from a month or so ago of my freezer the way it usually looks. 
Top shelf is beef heart, Next shelf is pork heart, next shelf the containers are turkey necks, the bag is chicken quarters. Bottom bin is full of chicken backs. There was also more chicken quarters, pork ribs and liver in the door. 









Next time my freezer is full, there will be more variety. I still reserve the top for beef, the next for pork, the next for poultry and the bottom will be for odds and ends. The doors get filled up with what doesn't fit on the shelfs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Makovach, do you find one stand up suits your needs with three boxers? I really want a second one myself but I am wondering if multiple large dog owners do ok with one.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We did okay with one freezer and 3 dogs. We only bought the second because the first one needed a part replaced and was out of commission for about a week.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I really do want another one though. As it is, if a cow keels over and my farmer friend calls me to come get it, I am screwed. I have no where to put anymore meat. I don't know what deer season is going to be like but I want to make sure I can take EVERYTHING!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I really do want another one though. As it is, if a cow keels over and my farmer friend calls me to come get it, I am screwed. I have no where to put anymore meat. I don't know what deer season is going to be like but I want* to make sure I can take EVERYTHING*!


That is what I always told Drew. We have to be able to take in any and all free product. That is what makes the diet manageable.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Makovach, do you find one stand up suits your needs with three boxers? I really want a second one myself but I am wondering if multiple large dog owners do ok with one.


Until we move, this one has to do. Its only like 12 cu ft or something like that. It holds about 200lbs, but I've been known to buy way more, and have to stuff that, our freezer, our neighbors freezer and a few times had to put things an hour away at my sisters. I want one 30cu ft upright. But that comes after we move to a bigger house. I got this one for $75. And I was gonig to get the 30 cu ft chest freezer she had for $50, but it wouldn't fit in our house :/


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE this thread!! I am picking up a typical order tomorrow of roughly 675 lbs, which will spend a day and a half thawing in the garage, (a bloody bleeping mess....) and then my freezers (well 3 of 5 of them...) will be stocked ad ready for their close up! 
We used to order for two months at a time (roughly 1300 lbs) but tackling that much meat in one day was just too exhausting, and honestly... way too hard on the bank at once. (We try to average out to <$2/lb, which is still a great price for primarily red meat)
I *hope* to score some more free ducks again soon. Annie loves duck, and the fresher the better. Stinky creatures to slaughter, but I love free meat. 

Hmm, maybe I'll photo document the entire "meat storm" this weekend.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think peeking at each others freezers is similar to being swingers. LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> I think peeking at each others freezers is similar to being swingers. LOL


It's just a healthy little game of "if you show me yours, I'll show you mine" LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know its not upright couldn't turn the pic dam computer lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> View attachment 8250
> 
> 
> I know its not upright couldn't turn the pic dam computer lol


Damn! I am jealous of your tightly packed meat LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just made a run for the next two months, I have to fridges that have freezers also, I'm so glad my husband doesn't notice lol. I always tell people when there over that if you go in my fridge or freezer don't get alarmed lol. I have beef heart in my kitchen fridge lol

I have four dogs, and limited time for pick up so when I pick up I pack it lol. I gave away a smaller freezer to my neighbor, wish I hadn't I take it back in the blink of an eye. My husband says I have enough lol. 

"hoarder" I think that's what he is trying to tell me lol. 

Now what to do if the hurricane blows power out? I hope that storm stays off shore!! And I'll have to get called out to work if it comes a shore Please send some good thoughts my way and for the rest of the Florida crew!!


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

i really like everyone's huge amount of meat
looks so delicious
okay i'm leaving now...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Chocx2 9and everyone out in Florida/hurricane path area) Good luck! I hope for your safety and the safety of your pets....and to keep those freezers full of meat running! LOL


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine is kind of empty. I'm picking up two nice orders in the next two weeks, and may be getting a nice venison score.



















I also have a side-by-side available. It currently has bags of individually frozen chunks of beef spleen and liver, and a (free) turkey.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

bumping up. Just bought a new freezer, so will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't had any luck finding a fairly priced freezer on Craigslist so I've decided to just spend the money and get a new one with a warranty. Brandsmart has a 14.8 CuFT chest freezer for $380, I think I might go pick one up next week so I can finally put in a bulk order.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Had a rough time when we moved. One of my freezers (the newer one of course) decided that the relay would stop working so I lost a TON of good venison. Thankfully I did get a few more deer recently and a friend of mine is headed to Wyoming in a week with 6 antelope tags (crossing my fingers he is successful!). They don't actually eat antelope so they will give them to me whole.

Anyway. Here are my sad freezers. One is dirty because it had melting stuff packed into it and the other is cleaner because it was the one that broke and I bleached it cause it was gross!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I haven't had any luck finding a fairly priced freezer on Craigslist so I've decided to just spend the money and get a new one with a warranty. Brandsmart has a 14.8 CuFT chest freezer for $380, I think I might go pick one up next week so I can finally put in a bulk order.


I had a pretty low budget myself, around $100, but my dad pitched in since it'll be shared with majority of the food stored for dogs and we got a really nice 20 cu ft freezer for $200, it looks like it was hardly used.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I had a pretty low budget myself, around $100, but my dad pitched in since it'll be shared with majority of the food stored for dogs and we got a really nice 20 cu ft freezer for $200, it looks like it was hardly used.


Ours are about 20 cu ft and we paid 80$ and 60$ for them.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have checked CL over and over and there are just no freezer deals around here. Although I only have the 2 small dogs I would love to have another freezer. My cats are now eating raw at dinner so I am going through meat faster. With hunting season coming I would like to have lots of extra room for deer.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> I LOVE this thread!! I am picking up a typical order tomorrow of roughly 675 lbs, which will spend a day and a half thawing in the garage, (a bloody bleeping mess....) and then my freezers (well 3 of 5 of them...) will be stocked ad ready for their close up!
> We used to order for two months at a time (roughly 1300 lbs) but tackling that much meat in one day was just too exhausting, and honestly... way too hard on the bank at once. (We try to average out to <$2/lb, which is still a great price for primarily red meat)
> I *hope* to score some more free ducks again soon. Annie loves duck, and the fresher the better. Stinky creatures to slaughter, but I love free meat.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I'll photo document the entire "meat storm" this weekend.


HOLY meatcrap! 675 lbs???? You HAVE to take pictures of this. I just need to see it. I'm so happy that Noodles can't see pictures on the computer...


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I was about to take a pic but my freezer is looking a little sparse right now.  

........but..........



Sprocket said:


> Damn! I am jealous of your tightly packed meat LOL


LOL ^ This made me giggle --- aaannnnnd think of this: 50 Shades of Show Jumping


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Since I wanted to make more room in my cluttered mess of a freezer, I thought I would take a pic to show an update:


Here is my chest freezer right now. Kind of boring because everything is in trash bags but this is what is in them: Deer rib cages, whole guinea hens, a turkey, and beef hearts/tongues. 










Here is the upright I just got. A lot of that is chicken that I got a very good deal on . Also, a lot of ground deer and misc. stuff like rabbit heads, liver, etc. The pretzels and pizzas are for the humans. We need to start eating as healthy as the dogs I think. LOL











I hope to fill the remaining space I have left tonight. Crossing fingers....


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well I just got a huge score of about 100 lbs of deer meat (still good for humans so some of it went in the human freezer) ant the rest went in Goren's, its full to the brim and I ahve a guy that said if he gets a deer this weekend he will give me the meat (said if his daughter gets it so I am guessing he is just teaching her how to hunt or something..I don't really care I want fresh meat for free lol)

anyhow here is the stuffed to the brim freezer


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

finally took some pics of the new freezer. Found a good supplier that sells chicken backs, turkey necks and beef liver for reasonable pricing, so I bought like 30 lbs of each. Then yesterday picked up 75 lbs of pre-made raw (aunt jenis) from this company for $70 since it expired in 2011. I wasn't sure whether to get it, but I haven't been able to find good sources of red meat and $1 per lb of organic beef is pretty good in my book. 



























Tripe!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Tell me i'm not the only one who loves looking at photo of other peoples freezers! eep:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Unosmon that is a nice freezer and I am in awe at how nicely organized it is! Plastic conatiners organzie so well but I use plastic bags. I have a bad habit of dropping my plastic containers when they are frozen and breaking them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Unosmon that is a nice freezer and I am in awe at how nicely organized it is! Plastic conatiners organzie so well but I use plastic bags. I have a bad habit of dropping my plastic containers when they are frozen and breaking them.


thank you, I think it looks organized for now because I don't have that much to begin with, hopefully if I can get some venison soon, I'll probably end up sorting it out in bags to make room for everything. I found those plastic clear bins at big lots for $.99 so I grabbed a whole buch and it's a perfect size for turkey necks.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> thank you, I think it looks organized for now because I don't have that much to begin with, hopefully if I can get some venison soon, I'll probably end up sorting it out in bags to make room for everything. I found those plastic clear bins at big lots for $.99 so I grabbed a whole buch and it's a perfect size for turkey necks.


I....can feel myself forming a bizarre crush on your well organized freezer LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> finally took some pics of the new freezer. Found a good supplier that sells chicken backs, turkey necks and beef liver for reasonable pricing, so I bought like 30 lbs of each. Then yesterday picked up 75 lbs of pre-made raw (aunt jenis) from this company for $70 since it expired in 2011. I wasn't sure whether to get it, but I haven't been able to find good sources of red meat and $1 per lb of organic beef is pretty good in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although it is nicely organized, So much wasted space! I could fit at least a 100 lbs in bags shoved in between everything :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Although it is nicely organized, So much wasted space! I could fit at least a 100 lbs in bags shoved in between everything :biggrin:


That is what our freezers look like right now! We just score several hundred pounds of free meat off CL last week and we had full freezers to begin with so I had to find all the books and crannies!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

My freezer are pretty darn full. I might just join in the fun and run out there and snap a few pics


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Freezer #1 Contains my beef, sheep, goat muscle meats










Freezer #2 Contains my ground blocks of chicken backs, pork ribs










Freezer #3 Contains a 35lb case of turkey necks, chicken legs, misc organs










Freezer #4  Human freezer with dog meat overflow. We order 1/2 a grass fed cow and 1/2 a pig for ourselves over the winter.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> That is what our freezers look like right now! We just score several hundred pounds of free meat off CL last week and we had full freezers to begin with so I had to find all the books and crannies!


That is how mine always are! A horrible mess! I've been so neglectful of them since the move. I dont' even bag up deer anymore. I just hack the carcass and shove it in there :tape2:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I took pictures of my freezers last night so I could post them here. First is my chest freezer and it was packed tight before I got the upright off CL. It had deer, beef hearts, pork butt, chicken, pounds of ground beef and deer, beef steaks, turkey necks, and lots of liver.








This is the upright and as you can see is still mostly empty. I am working on getting it filled up. Yesterday I picked up 9 pounds of deer from an ad I placed on Freecycle. I also bought 2 salmon heads, a pound of mackeral, and some duck feet yesterday.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm ashamed to even post pictures of mine- they are a disaster! They are packed right now. They will barely even close. I really need to get something bigger. It has gotten to the point that I can't even tell what's what.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> I'm ashamed to even post pictures of mine- they are a disaster! They are packed right now. They will barely even close. I really need to get something bigger. It has gotten to the point that I can't even tell what's what.


Don't worry  Mine are HORRIBLE right now. I'll take a photo just so you don't feel so bad


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

At least you can see what's in yours!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> At least you can see what's in yours!


I can't even get anything out! LOL Its all frozen together


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha, I remember when I used to pack my freezer like that. 
Lately it's been quite empty and boring though, mainly what I can afford for the week or the month, just a bag o chicken drumsticks or pork ribs, etc xD.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am working on making some room in my chest freezer so I can cram some more deer in there. Just today, I took out a calf hind quarter and 2 guinea hens to defrost and break down (note to self: next time I am offered whole birds, BUTCHER THEM!) Whole birds take up more room than bird pieces do.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

The spare freezer, deer ribs in garbage bags, legs in paper bag, some meat, organs/fat/some grouse in the door. Still have room!









Main freezer, turkey with some beef heart underneath, then venison, goat, rabbit, chicken under the baskets-they most have cat/ferret meat, this one is full









I put about 80 pounds of pet food in our chest freezer as well but it's buried under our stuff.


----------

